# plants breaking apart



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys I just started a planted tank like a week ago and I bought some anachris and some hornwart and my anachris is breaking apart into mini stems....is this bad?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

We'll be able to give you better opinions/advice if you include more info on your tank, lighting, substrate, ferts, etc. etc


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As Laith said, it would be much better to give you our opinions if you give the info regarding your tank(s). However, I have to say, a lot of lfs's sell anachris as an 'easy' plant, but my limited experience with it, indicates otherwise. Back when all I could grow was hornwort, I tried anachris multiple times and always ended up with what you're describing and a mess in the tank.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, i agree with Bert H anacharis has always been a difficult plant for me to grow. But maybe thats because i kept a tropical tank, rather then a cold water tank.

Anacharis and hornwort like colder temperatures, around the mid to low 60's and they do not like additional CO2 or excessive nutrients. But temperature and CO2 seem to be the deciding factor in their growth (or lack their of...).


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

29 gal, coralife 6500k 50/50 bulb, sand as substrate, plant grow liquid fert


----------

